# Weight limits on a standard 595???



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Just curious if there are any weight limitations on a standard 595 frame set?

I weight about 220.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

I asked Look customer service a weight limit question about the 566 as well. Their reply was that there are no weight limits set on any of their frames. I can forward you the email if you like. FWIW I weigh about the same as you and I disclosed this info in my inquiry. 
HTH


----------

